# What are You Reading - January 2021



## B.L. (Jan 2, 2021)

Greetings Friends,

With the new year upon us I thought it would be fun to discuss a monthly "what are you reading?" for 2021.

If you are like me you've got bookmarks hanging out of a dozen books at any given time, so to limit the list only provide your current "Top 5" for January 2021. If you tackle a single volume at a time then feel no obligation to list more than one.

Here goes mine in no particular order:

1. The Promise of the Future by Cornelis P. Venema
2. Pastoral Theology Volume 1 by Albert N. Martin
3. On the Preparation and Delivery of Sermons by John A. Broadus
4. By What Standard by R.J. Rushdoony
5. The Godly Man's Picture by Thomas Watson

What about you?

[Edit: feel free to also include any book purchases you make during the month of January as well. I enjoy seeing what others are interested in.]

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Zach (Jan 2, 2021)

I'm trying to start the year by reading very quickly through the whole Bible and finish by the end of the month. We'll see if it happens (unlikely!) but I'm using the NIV Reader's Bible. I imagine that will take up most/all of my reading time if I'm to have much of a chance of hitting my goal!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VictorBravo (Jan 2, 2021)

_Reformed Preaching,_ Joel Beeke. Started a couple days ago.
_Sermons on Lamentations,_ David Dickson. 
_The Book of Isaiah, Chap 40-66,_ John Oswalt.
Just finished _Mountain, Canyon, and Backcountry Flying,_ Amy Hoover and R.K Williams.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Branson (Jan 2, 2021)

1. Devoted to God’s Church by Sinclair Ferguson.
2. Crucified and Risen (Sermons on Matthew 26-28) by John Calvin
3. A Sure Guide to Heaven by Joseph Alleine.
4. The Pilgrim’s Progress part 2, Bunyan (I try and read part 1 and 2 every December, but didn’t quite finish).


----------



## arapahoepark (Jan 2, 2021)

1. Killing Crazy Horse (started last month)
2. A Change of Heart - Thomas Oden
3. A history of Christianity in Asia vol. 1 - Samuel Moffat
4. 2000 Years of Christ's Power - Needham
5. The Great Awakening - Tracy


----------



## StevieG (Jan 2, 2021)

1) On the Apostolic Preaching by Irenaeus.
2) On the Incarnation by Athanasius.
3) Reading the Bible Supernaturally by John Piper.
4) All That Is in God by James Dolezal.
5) From the Finger of God by Philip Ross.

Having said that, it will very much depend how much reading college have us doing this month!


----------



## Taylor (Jan 2, 2021)

StevieG said:


> All That Is in God by James *Doleful*


You may want to correct this autocorrect.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## B.L. (Jan 2, 2021)

On the book purchase front I'm expecting the delivery of John Gill's "A Complete Body of Doctrinal and Practical Divinity" sometime next week.

After turning off my self-imposed book allowance for much of 2020 I turned it on again for 2021.


----------



## StevieG (Jan 2, 2021)

Taylor Sexton said:


> You may want to correct this autocorrect.


That's what Google and my phone think of the book anyway haha! Thanks for pointing it out

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SavedbyJesus (Jan 2, 2021)

Reading through the KJV once through OT & twice through NT in 90 days - also reading The Godly Man's Picture by Thomas Watson

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 83r17h (Jan 2, 2021)

In addition to my normal Scripture reading, two big projects this year. 

_Ante-Nicene Fathers _(10 vols)
_Works of John Owen_ (23 vols)
It's a little less than 60 pages a day total to work through them both over the course of the year. Apart from those big projects, currently in progress are:

_The Trinitarian Faith_, TF Torrance
_The Christian Sabbath, _Robert Martin
_Critical Race Theory: An Introduction_, Richard Delgado
Those three should all be finished by the end of January.


----------



## deleteduser99 (Jan 2, 2021)

Branson said:


> 1. Devoted to God’s Church by Sinclair Ferguson.
> 2. Crucified and Risen (Sermons on Matthew 26-28) by John Calvin
> 3. A Sure Guide to Heaven by Joseph Alleine.
> 4. The Pilgrim’s Progress part 2, Bunyan (I try and read part 1 and 2 every December, but didn’t quite finish).



For anyone with children, I recommend this edition of Pilgrim's Progress.

Just got through Part 1 of PP for second time, working through Part 2 for first time.

For myself, Proverbs by Charles Bridges. Finish the Institutes, DV.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 2, 2021)

_Classical Apologetics_ by R. C. Sproul, John Gerstner, and Arthur Lindsley
_Ecclesia Anglicana Ecclesia Catholica; or, The Doctrine of the Church of England Consonant to Scripture, Reason, and Fathers_ by William Beveridge (just started reading it)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Logan (Jan 2, 2021)

RPEphesian said:


> For anyone with children, I recommend this edition of Pilgrim's Progress.



Absolutely! That was a family favorite growing up and is now a favorite with our kids. The illustrations are magnificent and the language is directly from Bunyan's English. However, I am a bit disappointed that they changed a few things, most prominently Ignorance is merely turned away at the Celestial City and is never seen again, whereas Bunyan's original has him carried directly to the entrance to hell.

I'm reading:
J. Gresham Machen: A Biographical Memoir by Ned Stonehouse
The Confessional Presbyterian vol 8 (I own all the way through 16 but I am embarrassingly behind but hope to catch up considerably this year)
Jurassic Park by Michael Crichton
The BFG by Roald Dahl (much to our kids' delight)
Build it on the Rock #5 by Joel Beeke (also to our kids' delight)
The New World by Winston Churchill
Rhythm of War by Brandon Sanderson
Planting, Watering, Growing a Confessional Church by Daniel Hyde

I couldn't narrow it down to five since I'm very actively reading (and enjoying) all of these.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## B.L. (Jan 2, 2021)

Reformed Covenanter said:


> _Classical Apologetics_ by R. C. Sproul, John Gerstner, and Arthur Lindsley



Hmm. I'd be interested in reading the section critiquing Van Til's presuppositionalism in apologetics.

I might have to add this to my wish list.


----------



## B.L. (Jan 2, 2021)

Logan said:


> Planting, Watering, Growing a Confessional Church by Daniel Hyde



This one is new to me. Seems interesting.

I recently picked up Hyde's _With Heart and Mouth: An Exposition of the Belgic Confession._


----------



## J.L. Allen (Jan 2, 2021)

_Live Not by Lies_ by Rod Dreher is one I really want to get finished this month. If I can get to it in any free time outside of seminary reading, I’d like to read _The Terror_ by Dan Simmons for a change of pace. Seminary reading is going to chew up most of my time though.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 2, 2021)

Reformed Covenanter said:


> _Classical Apologetics_ by R. C. Sproul, John Gerstner, and Arthur Lindsley
> _Ecclesia Anglicana Ecclesia Catholica; or, The Doctrine of the Church of England Consonant to Scripture, Reason, and Fathers_ by William Beveridge (just started reading it)



I forgot to mention J. C. Ryle's _Expository Thoughts on Mark_, which I am currently reading in both morning and evening devotions. I usually try to read two different books and use two different commentaries. I have Phil Ryken's _Exodus_ commentary on Logos and I am tempted to start reading it.


----------



## Jack K (Jan 2, 2021)

Last week I took a break from anything theological and read Robert Kurson's _Rocket Men_, about the Apollo 8 voyage to the moon. It was a relaxing and interesting read, highly recommended if that sort of thing interests you. As it took place at the end of 1968, considered a hard year in America, it was the prefect book for the end of 2020.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bookish_Basset (Jan 2, 2021)

I just used a gift card to buy Carl Trueman's _The Rise and Triumph of the Modern Self_ and Todd Billings' _The End of the Christian Life: How Embracing Our Mortality Frees Us to Truly Live_.

I've been reading _The Only Plane in the Sky: An Oral History of 9/11_. For fiction, rereading _Lord of the Rings_ a little at a time.


----------



## Taylor (Jan 2, 2021)

Reformed Covenanter said:


> _Classical Apologetics_ by R. C. Sproul, John Gerstner, and Arthur Lindsley

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Charles Johnson (Jan 2, 2021)

_Tiberian Hebrew Phonology_ by Joseph Malone;
_La perspectiva cristiana_ by Julián Marías;
_Instrucciones historico-theologicae_ by John Forbes
_Lectures on Government and Binding_ by Noam Chomsky


----------



## RamistThomist (Jan 2, 2021)

I want to finish all of Dorothy Sayers' Lord Peter Wimsey novels.
I want to finish reading through all of Shakespeare (I have about ten more plays).
_Demo(no)cracy in America_ by de Tocqueville
Sir Phillip Sydney, _The Major Works_
Francis Bacon, _The Major Works_

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andrew35 (Jan 2, 2021)

_On Grand Strategy_, John Lewis Gaddis (interesting, if a bit jumbled in organization)
_The Story of China_, Michael Wood (my newest China read; good so far)
_Job_, Francis I Andersen (commentary)
_Persian Christians at the Chinese Court_, Todd Godwin (academic and a bit dull, but worth it)
_Don Quixote_, Miguel Cervantes (reread; it's _Don Quixote_ -- what can i say?)

*BONUS* _The Very Hungry Caterpillar_, Eric Carle (multiple rereads )

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## KMK (Jan 2, 2021)

In addition to M'Cheyne, I read through Gurnall last year. 

This year: M'Cheyne and Naphtali Press's "Christ Crucified" and Commentary on Revelation Vol 1, both by James Durham. This will be the first time in a while I will commit myself to reading extensively from paper and ink instead of my Kindle. I don't know how much Christ Crucified weighs, but my arms are already tired!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## J. Van Vliet (Jan 2, 2021)

_Institutes _by John Calvin
_Showing the Spirit _by D.A. Carson
_Lectures on Revivals_ by W.B. Sprague
_Embarrassment of Riches_ by Simon Schama (an interpretation of dutch culture in the golden age)
_The Reign of Charles V_ by William Maltby
_Moby Dick_ by Herman Melville
_Wheelock's Latin_


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 2, 2021)

KMK said:


> I don't know how much Christ Crucified weighs, but my arms are already tired!



Do not let @Pergamum see this post or he will condemn you as a soy-boy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## JM (Jan 2, 2021)

GreenLights by McConaughey
Dirt by Stuart Woods
Lectures on Ancient Philosophy by Hall
Postmillennialism by Mathison
The Mission of God by Boot
The Puritan Hope by Murray


----------



## B.L. (Jan 2, 2021)

JM said:


> The Mission of God by Boot



This is an excellent book that I enjoyed very much!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timmay (Jan 3, 2021)

To start:

Stonewall Jackson
Covenant Theology
Reformed Systematic Theology Vol.1
Biblical Eldership
Lee’s Lieutenants 3 Vol
Robert E Lee 4 Vol
Washington 
The Constitution A Reader
American Heritage A Reader
Battle Cry of Freedom
The Assurance of our Salvation
New Testament History
A Dispute Against English Popish Ceremonies
The True Doctrine of the Sabbath
English Literature in the 16th Century 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ed Walsh (Jan 3, 2021)

Timmay said:


> Stonewall Jackson
> Covenant Theology, etc., etc.



Is that all?


----------



## Timmay (Jan 3, 2021)

Ed Walsh said:


> Is that all?



I imagine this will take me til March or April to get through it all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ben Zartman (Jan 3, 2021)

"The Decline and Fall of The Roman Empire" by Edward Gibbon
"Salt Water Poems and Ballads" by John Masefield


----------



## Seeking_Thy_Kingdom (Jan 3, 2021)

Currently _A New Day of Small Beginnings _by Pierre Courthial.


----------



## Rome2Geneva (Jan 3, 2021)

Recently purchased the Puritan box set from Banner of Truth. Read _The Doctrine of Repentance _by Thomas Watson first. I've moved onto _Prayer _by John Bunyan.

Also just received the 4 volume set of _Reformed Dogmatics _by Herman Bavinck. I'm currently focusing on studying the section on the Sacraments.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LadyCalvinist (Jan 3, 2021)

I just finished C.S. Lewis_ The Abolition of Man, _good, though at times over my head. I am also reading

_True for You, But Not For Me _by Paul Copan
_Church History in Plain Language _2nd Ed. by Bruce Shelley
_A Bounty of Blandings_ by P. G. Wodehouse.

I hope that sometime this year I will actually start on Calvin's Institutes. I read a number of history, biography and Dorothy L. Sayers books last year.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jonathco (Jan 3, 2021)

This will be year two of reading the M'Cheyne Bible reading plan. In addition, I've committed to reading the following in 2021:

Calvin's Institutes of the Christian Religion (Beveridge Translation) - just started two nights ago.
J.C. Ryle's Expository Thoughts on the Gospel of Matthew - just started.
Vos' Reformed Dogmatics - not started yet.
I have tons of others on the "to read" list, if I make it through Calvin and Vos early. I won't lie; those two intimidate me.


----------



## Smeagol (Jan 4, 2021)

I plan to study Leviticus, Romans, and Psalms for 2021 in private and family worship. Using Matthew Henry as my primary guide.

Outside of Scripture I plan to read:

 Brakel’s TCRS (currently on Vol. 3 & 4 and the separate work on Revelation). This will be my 1st systematic read cover- to-cover.
 Burroughs’s Rare Jewel of Christian Contentment
 Watson’s Heaven Taken by Storm
 The Original Westminster Standards With corresponding directories and documents (gonna try to read this annually).
 If time allows I will also plan to read Durham’s Sermons on the book of Job

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hammondjones (Jan 4, 2021)

1. Debunking Howard Zinn
2. The Fifteen Decisive Battles of the World: from Marathon to Waterloo
3. Presbyterians in Ireland : An Illustrated History
4. Christ the Fountain of Life (John Cotton)

Probably only 3 of those 4 for January

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerRay (Jan 4, 2021)

Currently reading:

The Touchstone of Sincerity by John Flavel
Meditations on the Lord's Supper by Edward Reynolds
Rev. William S. White and His Times
With my wife:

The Diary of Kenneth MacRae
To the children:

A Confederate Trilogy for Young Readers (lives of Lee, Jackson, and Stuart)
Pilgrim's Progress

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Drhabost (Jan 5, 2021)

Trying to cut down the number of books on the go at one time but I still end up with a handful!

*Collected Works Vol 2 *John Murray
*Rutherford’s Letters *Samuel Rutherford
*By Faith - Sermons on Heb 11 *Thomas Manton
*Mission of God *Joe Boot (this is for a Zoom Book Study)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lwadkins (Jan 5, 2021)

An Old Testament Theology Bruce K. Waltke


----------



## B.L. (Jan 5, 2021)

I just advanced myself several month's worth of book allowance and picked up the eight volume set Authentic Christianity by Joe Morecraft. 

RHB just got them in and is offering a terrific price on them right now - FYSA.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bookslover (Jan 5, 2021)

_Reformed Systematic Theology: Volume 2: Man and Christ_ by Joel R. Beeke and Paul M. Smalley (almost done)
_Old Paths: Being Plain Statements on Some of the Weightier Matters of Christianity_ by J. C. Ryle
_Sermons on Some Words of St. Paul_ by H. P. Liddon
_The Life of Samuel Johnson, LL.D_ by James Boswell
_Day by Day_ by Vance Havner
_The Believer's Daily Remembrancer, or, Pastor's Morning Visit_ by James Smith
_The Believer's Daily Remembrancer, or Pastor's Evening Visit_ by James Smith
_A Book of Days for the Literary Year_, edited by Neal T. Jones
_Shakespeare for Every Day of the Year_, edited by Allie Esiri
_Voices from the Past_ by W. B. Marsh
_Picture_ by Lillian Ross
_The Anatomy of Bibliomania_ by Holbrook Jackson (just started)
_The Last American Aristocrat: The Brilliant Life and Improbable Education of Henry Adams_ by David S. Brown
_History of the United States of America During the Administrations of Thomas Jefferson and James Madison_ by Henry Adams

Hoping to start pretty soon (I'm trying to get our pastor to use this as our next mens' fellowship group book):

_A Radical, Comprehensive Call to Holiness_ by Joel R. Beeke and Michael P. V. Barrett


----------



## jwithnell (Jan 5, 2021)

VictorBravo said:


> _Reformed Preaching,_ Joel Beeke. Started a couple days ago.
> _Sermons on Lamentations,_ David Dickson.
> _The Book of Isaiah, Chap 40-66,_ John Oswalt.
> Just finished _Mountain, Canyon, and Backcountry Flying,_ Amy Hoover and R.K Williams.


We're reading John Oswalt as we work through Isaiah in school this year. It has generally been very good. What are your thought on the Lamentations sermons?


----------



## Taylor (Jan 5, 2021)

B.L. said:


> I just advanced myself several month's worth of book allowance and picked up the eight volume set Authentic Christianity by Joe Morecraft.


You will have absolutely no regrets. I don't.


----------



## VictorBravo (Jan 5, 2021)

jwithnell said:


> We're reading John Oswalt as we work through Isaiah in school this year. It has generally been very good. What are your thought on the Lamentations sermons?


I appreciate Oswalt quite a bit. It is refreshing to see a modern commentator take Isaiah at his word.

Dickson's _Lamentations_ is worth savoring--I'm only a quarter way through. It puts me in the proper frame of mind for studying Isaiah as well. The sermons could have been written for our times, actually. 

Then again, studying the decline and fall of Jerusalem through the prophets Isaiah and Jeremiah is appropriate for our times in general.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JM (Jan 5, 2021)

jwithnell said:


> We're reading John Oswalt as we work through Isaiah in school this year. It has generally been very good. What are your thought on the Lamentations sermons?


Who is John Oswalt? 



jk


----------



## jwithnell (Jan 5, 2021)

JM said:


> Who is John Oswalt?
> 
> 
> 
> jk


He did the NIV Application Commentary and an older two-volume set on Isaiah. I see a few blips on soteriology but he's generally sound.


----------



## J.L. Allen (Jan 6, 2021)

Ok, bit of an update for me. I've been going through _Eight Tales of Terror_; a compilation of Edgar Allan Poe stories at the request of my sons. I also just got haul from RHB in the mail today for the semester along with a book for my own personal growth thrown in the mix. _The Cure for Unjust Anger_ by John Downame.


----------



## ZackF (Jan 6, 2021)

I'm reading too much stuff at once. I'm turning into my wife. 

I'm studying the WS by Pipa's study guide on the Lord's day. "Know Why You Believe" by Scott Oliphint
Also, reading "Essentialism" by Greg McKeown, "Sacred Cow" by Robb Wolf and Diane Rodgers, and "Cynical Theories" by Pluckrose and Lindsay. 
Also, making my way through programming and technical books. I doubt they have any interest here.


----------



## JH (Jan 6, 2021)

I'm contemplating just reading Matthew Henry's commentary cover to cover this year, on top of my normal Bible reading plan.


----------



## VictorBravo (Jan 6, 2021)

ZackF said:


> Also, making my way through programming and technical books. I doubt they have any interest here.


They may be off topic, but don't doubt interest! I left a few off my list too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 83r17h (Jan 7, 2021)

ZackF said:


> Also, making my way through programming and technical books. I doubt they have any interest here.



What topics / languages? I used to be a pure C guy, but I'm coming around on C++. When I finally read the design patterns book I was won over. Haven't read any particular technical books recently though, although I've been meaning to get to _The Mathematical Theory of Communication_ by Shannon for awhile.


----------



## bookslover (Jan 7, 2021)

Jerrod Hess said:


> I'm contemplating just reading Matthew Henry's commentary cover to cover this year, on top of my normal Bible reading plan.


That would seem to be a major undertaking. It's huge!


----------



## B.L. (Jan 8, 2021)

Taylor Sexton said:


> You will have absolutely no regrets. I don't.



The Authentic Christianity volumes arrived today. Wow are those gorgeous! I'm going to add volume one to the on deck circle for February.


----------



## ZackF (Jan 8, 2021)

83r17h said:


> What topics / languages? I used to be a pure C guy, but I'm coming around on C++. When I finally read the design patterns book I was won over. Haven't read any particular technical books recently though, although I've been meaning to get to _The Mathematical Theory of Communication_ by Shannon for awhile.


Python (mainly), VBA, statistics and analytics. Soon I’ll be learning R.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

